# Playability of this oboe part?



## NjaP

I guess my main concern here is whether or not its possible to start on a soft note at that A, or would I have to maybe start with an accent which then goes soft and then crescendo from there?


----------



## Heck148

NjaP said:


> View attachment 104874
> 
> 
> I guess my main concern here is whether or not its possible to start on a soft note at that A, or would I have to maybe start with an accent which then goes soft and then crescendo from there?


as written, perfectly playable by any competent oboist


----------



## JeffD

Another way of saying that is:

Yea, it is difficult (I played oboe in a previous life, and bassoon), but not impossible. Just one of those "features" that need to be worked around unique to a particular instrument. I quite frankly can't explain how, but a good teacher (which I am not) should be able to help, with advice and exercises. Good luck.


----------



## Harmonie

Just don't ever mark a low note with pianissimo or anything close (especially not something exposed!) and we oboists will thank you. Lol.


----------

